# Non-suspension ebike?



## oldworld (27 Sep 2020)

I'm still doing my research before splashing the cash. I may be looking for rocking horse poo but does any company offer a bike without suspension forks that isn't a road style? I've done searches but can't find any. My current bike is a converted MTB that I use to tour on and ideally I'd like something along those lines. I've found bikes that have the range I'm looking for but all of them come with suspension forks.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2020)

Carrera Subway Electric. No suspension, hybrid style that is very happy on trails but also very competent on the tarmac, full Suntour electric drivetrain from front-to-back so more reliable than the mix and match used elesewhere in the range, hydraulic discs brakes, absolutely spot on price. I'm loving mine.

https://ebiketips.road.cc/content/reviews/electric-hybrid/carrera-subway-e-2006


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Sep 2020)

Orbea Gain Hybrid is worth considering;
https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Or..._SmYNR9KwMF-aZkk-LxoC78UQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## gzoom (27 Sep 2020)

There is a whole load of Fazua powered eBikes with no suspension and flat bars from Boardman, Canyon, and if you really have cash to splash even Pinarello etc.

I'm loving my Boardman, for me the Fazua is really well executed, and am finding if I put the effort in one charge is good enough to cover nearly 100 miles of beautiful British rolling country side .


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Carrera Subway Electric. No suspension, hybrid style that is very happy on trails but also very competent on the tarmac, full Suntour electric drivetrain from front-to-back so more reliable than the mix and match used elesewhere in the range, hydraulic discs brakes, absolutely spot on price. I'm loving mine.
> 
> https://ebiketips.road.cc/content/reviews/electric-hybrid/carrera-subway-e-2006


looks interesting - that review and comments say a range of just 40km though - and an issue with water getting at the battery unless you make do some adapting.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Sep 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Orbea Gain Hybrid is worth considering;
> https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Or..._SmYNR9KwMF-aZkk-LxoC78UQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> View attachment 549388


surprised they use that pic - that's one hell of a drop from the seat to the bars for something described as a hybrid. I fancy I'd become a rather hybrid gender if I used that.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> looks interesting - that review and comments say a range of just 40km though - and an issue with water getting at the battery unless you make do some adapting.


Im a whisker under 19 stones weight and can manage 35 miles with a bit left in the tank, which is something like 57km, and im not the cleverest at using the modes.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Sep 2020)

gzoom said:


> There is a whole load of Fazua powered eBikes with no suspension and flat bars from Boardman, Canyon, and if you really have cash to splash even Pinarello etc.
> 
> I'm loving my Boardman, for me the Fazua is really well executed, and am finding if I put the effort in one charge is good enough to cover nearly 100 miles of beautiful British rolling country side .
> 
> ...


i think the chap i got came across on a recent yorkshire ride and got nattering to was on one of those. He was very impressed by it.

Can I ask how much?


----------



## gzoom (27 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> i think the chap i got came across on a recent yorkshire ride and got nattering to was on one of those. He was very impressed by it.
> 
> Can I ask how much?



£1980 back in Feb, the star of the show is the Fazua motor. Since Feb this year Fazua have been updating lots of the software, when I bought the bike the assistance on offer was fixed, and it could only connect to the Fazua app.

Now I can set each assistance level to my liking, including a 300watts 'over boost' feature. I can also now get a power meter reading using a Wahoo App/head unit, given power meters are £300+ bits of kit its a great feature to have. More features I think are coming.

The rest of the bike is so-so, but serves me fine, though am some point I'll get some better wheels for it.

Fab bits of kit, I really would love to try the Fazua motor on a really good carbon frame with a good wheelset.


----------



## jowwy (29 Sep 2020)

so this is what I did as rigid ebikes are like rocking horse poop as stated by the OP

I bought the cube acid one ebike, bosch active plus motor 50nm, 500wh battery.....I then proceeded to rip off the basic suspension fork which is crap anyway and added a carbon mtb fork, which then gave me a mighty impressive road going rigid ebike once I switched the tyres for the schwalbe big apples in 52mm......


----------



## oldworld (30 Sep 2020)

jowwy said:


> so this is what I did as rigid ebikes are like rocking horse poop as stated by the OP
> 
> I bought the cube acid one ebike, bosch active plus motor 50nm, 500wh battery.....I then proceeded to rip off the basic suspension fork which is crap anyway and added a carbon mtb fork, which then gave me a mighty impressive road going rigid ebike once I switched the tyres for the schwalbe big apples in 52mm......


I'm beginning to think that's what I'll have to do to get what I want. I've already gone down this route on my present bike. 
It made no sense from a cost viewpoint but if what I want isn't available off the shelf then it's the only answer.


----------



## jowwy (30 Sep 2020)

oldworld said:


> I'm beginning to think that's what I'll have to do to get what I want. I've already gone down this route on my present bike.
> It made no sense from a cost viewpoint but if what I want isn't available off the shelf then it's the only answer.


its great in this mode as you can still add some chunky tyres and take it on gravel, canal, fireroads etc etc.......just not full on mountain biking

i use it for commuting, but bought a second one to use if i want to do a more offraod specific commute, which is still just normally canal, but rural not tarmac


----------



## jowwy (30 Sep 2020)

oldworld said:


> I'm beginning to think that's what I'll have to do to get what I want. I've already gone down this route on my present bike.
> It made no sense from a cost viewpoint but if what I want isn't available off the shelf then it's the only answer.


this might be another option for you 

https://www.boardmanbikes.com/gb_en/products/2325-hyb-8.9e.html


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Sep 2020)

jowwy said:


> this might be another option for you
> 
> https://www.boardmanbikes.com/gb_en/products/2325-hyb-8.9e.html


seem to remember that someone on here has one of those and rates it.
Pretty recent post.


----------



## Zanelad (30 Sep 2020)

I've got one of these...





I get 4 x 22 mile commutes easily and could probably squeeze a fifth one at a push. 70 miles on a more hillier ride at weekends.


----------

